# Wtb



## 9mill (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. I am looking to buy a ruger p93 dc. If anyone can direct me to sources to locate one it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you expect to find them 'in stock' someplace, start looking and good luck.

Try 'Gun Broker'. That's the biggest on-line source I can think of.

Obviously contact your local gun shops but also hound your local Cabella's. Estate sales sometimes have guns too.

Good Luck.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Besides places like gunbroker and gunsamerica online let local gunstores know you are looking for one.


----------

